# Ebay addict....



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oops 6 packages arrived today and I still have 8 to come..

my name is TB and I am an ebay addict..... 

(my postman was not a happy man this morning)


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

My name is Lully and I'm addicted to Amazon _as well as_ eBay 

The delivery driver waves at me when he see's me out walking with DS


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

My name is Tracy............... and I am an ASOS addict


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi my name is Kay and i am an online shopping addict, ebay, amazon, play.com, the hut, cheapsmells, semichem, argos, tescodirect, petitsouris to name but a few.



Lully77 said:


> The delivery driver waves at me when he see's me out walking with DS





TwiceBlessed said:


> oops 6 packages arrived today and I still have 8 to come..
> 
> (my postman was not a happy man this morning)


sounded like me the other day i still have three packages to come and one of those is perfume, bought it for myself fed up waiting for dh to buy it


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

My names Suzie and I am addicted to Internet shopping

My delivery lady asks how C and puppy are and whether we have heard about next foster child yet !


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

But you're saving at the same time right?? If you go through the nectar website you get nectar points, then use a credit card that gives cashback or points, heck, even join a cashback website.............it's easy to justify it by looking at how much you are making as opposed to spending.  

Chux xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh gawd yes!  Quidco is the answer


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Suffering withdrawal symptoms not won anything since saturday!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

TwiceBlessed said:


> Suffering withdrawal symptoms not won anything since saturday!


  

mind you i was absolutely gutted i got outbid in the last second 
though ecstatic that i won a postman pat tablecloth for 99p when one woman i had asked about buy it now for one wanted £7.99 plus £2.50 p+p..........cheeky mare


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

fuzzier said:


> mind you i was absolutely gutted i got outbid in the last second


me too!

Mind you got a designer denim jacket for K for 99p this week and its lovely.. The peppa pig pjs are a bit faded but K snatched them out of the bag and has been carrying them around so another hit!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

aaaawww bless. 

i got so panicky the other day as i kept getting outbid in the last minute on something i really wnated that i almost entered 1,046 it was meant to be 10.46 but i missed the . luckily i noticed just beofre hitting confirm bid button................phew.
Just got another bargain from an online shop for a friends birthday in January.


----------

